# Guys - Don't do this!!



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Maybe this will save someone a trip to the ER.

Don't leave tools in your fence.

I've been doing it for years and this is what happened the other day. The allen wrench somehow flipped up and out of the well in the fence and landed there just as I turned off the saw. Luckily my head was over the the side where the switch is but if that had gotten caught in the blade….. I don't even want to think about it!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Well that is a habbit I need to break quickly.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't leave tools laying on my fence….ever…...just for the same reason you posted….In fact, I don't keep anything on the fence…...!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Unifence so not a concern but you must have bad vibration at spindown. What are the Allen keys for?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Super glad you dodged that bullet! It could have been a serious life changer! Now you got me thinking I need to change my operation. I've got a ruler like you and pencil I use in addition to my push stick. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't leave tools per se but I do leave a push block on my Unifence that is always in the same orientation at the same location so it can be picked up at the end of a long rip without having to stop feeding.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Ugh…guilty of that one, though I do take stuff off the fence when ripping anything narrower than the width of my hand.

Than again, that only goes to show I'm smart enough to know it could be a problem, but I'm also stupid enough to believe that 6" is dangerous and 7" is safe


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I am definitely guilty of that…....well sometimes, I have one of those pushers that strattle my fence, so I am forced to clean it off then, but hey…..... GREAT ADVICE!!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks - I had not considered that.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

That is a great piece of advice!
I am guilty of leaving the remote for the dust collector there.
Yikes!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

> I have a Unifence so not a concern …
> - Woodknack


Same here, so I do keep a few things handy on the back side trough.

This thread offers a really good piece of safety advice!

.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

You are right.
I keep all kinds of crap on the fence and I need to stop doing it.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm one more guilty. Push stick resides there. I'll clear it off soon as I get back to my shop.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

Guilty as charged! I do this all the time….. until tomorrow. Thanks for the safety heads up.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I never leave anything on my fence or table saw top. Never have.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I never leave anything on my fence or table saw top. Never have.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Took the words right out of my Mouth Jeff! Never Have, Never Will.

Always a "Walk Around" to make sure ALL is clear if it's the start of the day!

I can do without One Of These!










Regards To ALL: Rick


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Agreed. I have left my push stick on the wing on the other side of the fence, but never where it will ever touch the blade.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

So would you go to Emergency, or to a witch doctor to get a Hex removed?


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep! That's how I got my 3" Starrett rule. Left my 6" rule on the fence. Now, how much of a pack rat would I have to be to still have this to take a picture of it a couple of years later? I'm at least that much of a pack rat. I've got another 3" rule around here somewhere if you need to borrow one.


----------



## SFP (Dec 17, 2014)

> Maybe this will save someone a trip to the ER.
> 
> Don t leave tools in your fence.
> 
> ...


Put rare earth magnets on your push sticks, etc. The convenience on getting to them when you need them and not taking your eyes off the machine is important


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> So would you go to Emergency, or to a witch doctor to get a Hex removed?
> 
> - poopiekat


Actually we have a Witch Doctor working in our local Hospital Emergency Ward. But I don't know how good She is at removing Hex'es? ...lol…

Nice to hear from you Poopiekat! Hope All is well for You & Yours.

P.S: Love your Signature Line and It's So TRUE!!!

Best regards: Rick


----------

